# WANTED: Student desk plans



## spritzeze (Jan 3, 2011)

Help...am not a woodworker, though I do know which end of a wrench to use to drive in a nail. What is needed is a basic set of plans or templates to be used to build roughly 25 student desks. The desks should be simple to construct, be independent of the seats and have a storage area for books, pencils and other learning materials.

The desks will we built from scratch onsite in the village of El Rosario in the remote mountains of Honduras under the auspices of ACTS (http://actshonduras.org), an American volunteer organization.

A school building has been constructed using US grants, but now the kids' butts are planted on the floor while attending classes. There are enough skilled professionals and university students (mostly Dartmouth) on site to build the desks alongside the locals. Following the plans that you blokes provide will serve also as a learning experience for the indigenous workers.

Hope you can help....Gene in Bloomfield, NJ


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Who better to ask than the skilled professionals and university students on site. They are the most familiar with the studens heights, ages and requirements. They are also familiar with the layout/floor plan and the skill level of the carpenters as well as the tools available. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is a knock-down student desk (free plan available)
http://woodgears.ca/student-desk/index.html


----------



## spritzeze (Jan 3, 2011)

Longknife said:


> Here is a knock-down student desk (free plan available)
> http://woodgears.ca/student-desk/index.html


 
Thanks, Longknife,
I will pass your plans along to Dean Seibert who made the request over the weekend. Just guessing, but as I recall his comments, he was looking for something simple, sturdy and permanent, perhaps with a hinged top instead of drawers. There are volunteers in the village of El Rosario who would be capable of doing straight-forward assembly, but no professional carpenters. Dr. Seibert, too, has developed some skills while reclaiming antique boats as a hobby.
Cordially,
Gene


----------

